# investment magazines



## Bigmc (4 May 2011)

Hi all hope this is in the right forum,

Im just wondering would anyone have suggestions on good financhial magazines maybe published monthly or weekly?

Im thinking of something along the lines of Eddie Hobbs You & Your Money where ther was basic advice on investments, deposits, saving tips & just keeping us up to date with what was going on in the financial world.

Ive searched the shelves of local newsagents but cant come up with anything so any advice would be great.

Thanks


----------



## WaterSprite (4 May 2011)

I find MoneyWeek good - it's weekly and they can send it to you online (or post it for extra).  It's UK-based and is more of an investment mag, rather than deposits/savings.


----------



## mercman (4 May 2011)

Or Investor Chronicle. Good mag used by starters and professionals. Also good web site with plenty of tutorials and help tips.


----------

